# Words of the Day: Dragon Fruit



## RubyK (Feb 9, 2021)

_Don't let the name frighten you; there's nothing scary about dragon fruit. Oh sure, they might look a little different. Their peel can be bright pink or yellow depending on the variety, and they're covered with what look like prickly scales, hence the name. But once you slice into a ripe dragon fruit, it's all good.

A cross section slice of dragon fruit is nature at its most visually interesting. Dragon fruit flesh is either white or magenta and is flecked with tiny black seeds. And its taste? Well it's like a cross between a kiwi and a pear.



_

I have seen dragon fruit in my supermarket, but had no idea what it was. Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 9, 2021)

Puff the magic dragon had dragon fruit breath after he finished his dessert.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

I enjoy learning about foods that are new to me, such as dragon fruit,
 though I don't _always_ try them!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I enjoy learning about foods that are new to me, such as dragon fruit,
> though I don't _always_ try them!


I have yet to try dragon fruit and have no hankering to change the course of history.

According to the net, _dragon-fruit tastes like an unholy offspring of a kiwi and a glass of sugar-water. Zero acidity, very little flavor, just a slight sweetness, and it stinks_.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

A dragon fruit is said to be _stinky, _due to someone's assessment of poor taste,
Or due to actual aroma?

Zero acidity of dragon fruit does hold some appeal for me though, with my tummy difficulties.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 9, 2021)

Kaila said:


> A dragon fruit is said to be _stinky, _due to someone's assessment of poor taste,
> Or due to actual aroma?
> 
> Zero acidity of dragon fruit does hold some appeal for me though, with my tummy difficulties.


Due to the actual aroma, Kaila.

It's not the first I've heard of dragon fruit possessing an unpleasant small.

The melon family is low on acid, as are bananas.

I'm thinking for someone as yourself that suffers from tummy issues, a breakfast smoothie would be a great addition to your day.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 9, 2021)

Don't think I've seen dragon fruit in  either of our groceries.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 9, 2021)

Doesn't look or sound like anything I would try.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 9, 2021)

I've changed my mind. I no longer want to try Dragon Fruit!


----------



## RubyK (Feb 26, 2021)

Yesterday at my grocery store I finally saw some dragon fruit for sale. There were 4 or 5 of them in the produce aisle. The price . . . . $7.99 each! (See my post above.)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow, @RubyK  I guess none of us will indulge our curiosity, for that price! 

Thanks for the interesting update!


----------

